# The Worst Amtrak Stations Youve Actually Seen?



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2009)

Enjoying all the posts about the BEST, lets try the WORST that youve actually been to/seen?

Beaumont,Texas does not count, has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK! :lol:

(a building in other words!LOL)

IMHO:

1)Sanderson,Texas(LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

2)NYP

3)NOL

4)SAS

5)Detroit

***The next one will be "They coulda been a contender" when this one is done***


----------



## stntylr (Aug 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Enjoying all the posts about the BEST, lets try the WORST that youve actually been to/seen?Beaumont,Texas does not count, has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK! :lol:
> 
> (a building in other words!LOL)
> 
> ...


Sanderson TX is the least used station in the entire Amtrak system. It was built in 1880 and it looks like it was abandoned in 1881.

My vote would be for HOU. Not only is the station ugly it's in a part of town that hardened criminals are afraid to got to at night.

Does this count the shelter's that Amtrak uses in AZ and NM? They are an embarrassment.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2009)

stntylr said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoying all the posts about the BEST, lets try the WORST that youve actually been to/seen?Beaumont,Texas does not count, has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK! :lol:
> ...


I was asleep on the AZ stops except for TUS/youre right about HOS but the staff is friendly there and the info on the walls is

interesting,thats one of my disappointments that the fourth largest city has such a sad station but I still consider my choices the

worst for various reasons!(see the PM I sent you)


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 9, 2009)

1. WAL

2. ALC

3. HFD

4. PGH

5. CHI


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Enjoying all the posts about the BEST, lets try the WORST that youve actually been to/seen?Beaumont,Texas does not count, has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK! :lol:
> 
> (a building in other words!LOL)
> 
> ...


Shucks! I wish you hadn't said that it has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK!  I was gonna say that it was a station 2 blocks away from me where years ago they took out the tracks and made a library out of it! Now I can't say that!


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Aug 9, 2009)

Almost any Thruway stop, because there is no train.


----------



## whistler (Aug 9, 2009)

Cumberland Maryland


----------



## greatcats (Aug 9, 2009)

Haven't been in those parts recently, but how about Fort Edward, NY?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...



I am glad you mentioned the info on the walls at Houston. Those olds ads for Santa Fe, Missouri Pacific, etc etc are quite interesting.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan1976 (Aug 9, 2009)

CHI

PGH

CLE


----------



## Everydaymatters (Aug 9, 2009)

Kingman, AZ. It should be an embarrassment to Amtrak.


----------



## Amtrak839 (Aug 9, 2009)

greatcats said:


> Haven't been in those parts recently, but how about Fort Edward, NY?


I was there about a year ago. They have done a lovely rebuild on the outside. Unfortunately, they ran out of money, so the inside is empty. I mean completely empty. All interior walls and the floor removed down to bare dirt empty.


----------



## DivMiler (Aug 9, 2009)

Elizabethtown, Pennsylvania (ELT).

The station is actually not open to the public (but there is a building!), there is hardly any shelter from the elements, it isn't ADA-compliant. The only good thing is there is free parking available.


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Penn Station, New York in this category. What a dump that place is, and has been for as long as I can remember (and, yes, that includes the original Pennsylvania Station).

NYP is a haphazardly arranged maze that is crowded, filthy, and even dangerous. It's had more unsuccessful facelifts than Joan Rivers. There are few places to sit, and if you find a seat, you will in short order be solicited by one or more of the local "characters" that inhabit the facility. Food options are basic, and most are not in the Amtrak portion of the station. Need to use the facilities? Oh boy, are you in for a treat. I shudder to think of the female perspective of that issue.

I have not been in any train station or airport in the world worse than Penn Station, New York. If someone has to frequent NYP on a regular basis, AGR Select+ with its Club Acela access would be worth its weight in gold.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 9, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Penn Station, New York in this category. What a dump that place is, and has been for as long as I can remember (and, yes, that includes the original Pennsylvania Station).


Look above, it's in the first post!


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 9, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Penn Station, New York in this category. What a dump that place is, and has been for as long as I can remember (and, yes, that includes the original Pennsylvania Station).
> ...


Ah, it is. And rightly so.


----------



## gswager (Aug 9, 2009)

San Berdoo (SBD) before its major renovation.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Aug 9, 2009)

Omaha - or any place where an Amshak stands in the shadow of a great old station building.


----------



## Upstate (Aug 9, 2009)

I dislike NYP for all the reasons PRR 60 mentioned.

Boston North Station is pretty depressing waiting to board the late night Downeaster.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 9, 2009)

For what it matters, NYP is just awesome. I love people.


----------



## bretton88 (Aug 9, 2009)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> Omaha - or any place where an Amshak stands in the shadow of a great old station building.


It is depressing indeed, but at least the Amshack is functional, and will keep you warm in the brutal winter. My vote goes to Trinidad, CO. Supposedly there's a plan in place to give it a new station, but right now its a platform and port-a-potty!

Trinidad Amtrak Station


----------



## stntylr (Aug 9, 2009)

They tore down the old Amtrak station in Beaumont because homeless people had broken the doors and windows and were living in it.

They are going to build a new station. The city had picked out a new much better location but they couldn't reach an agreement witht the host railroad. Since the station is to be paid for by stimulus funds they have a deadline to start construction so the new station will be at the same location as the old station.


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm going with:

PGH

ELT

WMJ

MYS

HAR

LNC

ALT

WIL

SBA

SAN

ARD

PAO

BRA

SPG

ESM

Those are just a few. I could name alot of them that are just plain awful!

Thanks,

Stephen


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Enjoying all the posts about the BEST, lets try the WORST that youve actually been to/seen?Beaumont,Texas does not count, has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK! :lol:
> 
> (a building in other words!LOL)
> 
> ...


Out of curiousity, since I am going there in October, what is wrong with NOL that causes it to be on the list?


----------



## pennyk (Aug 9, 2009)

The station in Sanford, Florida (not the auto train station) is not being used anymore, but it is awful.

I believe it is boarded up right now.

On the other hand...

The station in Winter Park, Florida overlooks a magnificient park and a very expensive shopping area, however, the station itself is very tiny. The station in Orlando (from where I travel) is a very attractive historic (for Florida) building on the outside and functional on the inside.


----------



## JSmith (Aug 9, 2009)

I've not a very seasoned Amtrak rider, but of the stations I've seen:

Tukwila, Washington looked like just a platform with an automatic vending machine. I guess it's more of a commuter rail station that Amtrak just happens to serve as well.

Grimsby, Ontario is a VIA station, but served by Amtrak's Maple Leaf. It's essentially just a heated bus shelter.

Rochester, NY has a pretty bleak station. The platform shelter roofs have been removed with the frames left standing for some reason, and the men's room was rather alarming. It basically lives up to every dingy bus station stereotype.

I've only been to Penn Station twice, but I don't remember it being too bad. I found it exciting to be in such a bustling train station. (But I have memories from about 20 years ago of taking Amtrak to Grand Central Terminal, and that was much nicer!)


----------



## alanh (Aug 9, 2009)

BEN. This is from about 10 years ago, but I don't believe it's improved.


----------



## greatcats (Aug 9, 2009)

A few observations on above comments: I agree that New York Penn leaves something to be desired and is a rather lousy excuse for such a major transportation facility, but it is not all bad. Certainly improvements have been made and the main concourse isn't so bad looking, except for the lousy, inadequate restrooms. ( When I was still employed b y NJ Transit, I could go in the crew facilities. ) The lower concourse is something of a horror story and tends to stink and I always wondered about emergency evacuations from those crowded platforms.

I do take issue with the listing of Williams Junction, Arizona. It is a strange setup, a platform with lights out in the forest at the Junction. B ut it functions quite well, with a van or bus to take passengers to or from the Grand Canyon Railway Hotel. I have used this several times and the hotel lobby makes for an elegant waiting room and my car was looked after by the van drivers. While not an Amtrak staffed station, the front desk has a manifest of the expected passengers and are there to greet you while waiting for the train.

The arrangement at Kingman aren't the greatest, with the vacant Santa Fe station, but at least there is the semblance of a station facility with the two storefronts a half block away, one a drab, but inhabitable waiting room and the other a crew register room. Have not boarded there, buit have driven in and looked the place over.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2009)

Amtrak839 said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't been in those parts recently, but how about Fort Edward, NY?
> ...


FED used to be my home station when I grew up. It used to be a great building, but later it was used as a private (party) office, leaving only the waiting room open. Then they even closed the (small) waiting room. I haven't seen it in years, but I'm glad it got a facelift. Now if they could do the inside too! 

The platform was not great either. If the second track was being used, boarding was on the grade crossing next to the station! 

Has Whitehall, NY or Ticonderoga, NY improved in the past 20 years? :huh: I remember them being Amshacks (or less)!


----------



## MattW (Aug 10, 2009)

Atlanta. Pitiful excuse for a city of our size. Horribly inefficient, tiny, underused, bad part of town, hard to get to.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 10, 2009)

zephyr17 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoying all the posts about the BEST, lets try the WORST that youve actually been to/seen?Beaumont,Texas does not count, has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK! :lol:
> ...


Shared with Greyhound/inadequate #of seats for waiting crowds

Bathrooms are outside/sort of porta potties/have been under repair inside for a long while

Nothing really to eat/drink except some junk vending machines

By far the worst First Class Waiting Area(The Magnolia Room??????)

Per Amtrak police lots of problems with thefts in station/on trains to/from NOl

NOL is a great town,deserves better! :angry:

Cabbies that try to clip pax(not Amtraks fault but station could have a dispatch system!The fare to FQ is $8,not $15!!!)


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 10, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Penn Station, New York in this category. What a dump that place is, and has been for as long as I can remember (and, yes, that includes the original Pennsylvania Station).
> NYP is a haphazardly arranged maze that is crowded, filthy, and even dangerous. It's had more unsuccessful facelifts than Joan Rivers. There are few places to sit, and if you find a seat, you will in short order be solicited by one or more of the local "characters" that inhabit the facility. Food options are basic, and most are not in the Amtrak portion of the station. Need to use the facilities? Oh boy, are you in for a treat. I shudder to think of the female perspective of that issue.
> 
> I have not been in any train station or airport in the world worse than Penn Station, New York. If someone has to frequent NYP on a regular basis, AGR Select+ with its Club Acela access would be worth its weight in gold.


I love PSNY. It has a certain character to it. I mean it is both the busiest train station in the country- and probably, in terms of square footage, the largest homeless shelter in the world. And yet, of all the train stations I have been to in my life, I have to say that PSNY, Lorton auto Train, and Sanford Auto Train stand alone as places I have not been solicited. And the dining in Penn Station is pretty good in my opinion. Ever try Papaya down on the LIRR concourse? Their burgers are second to Five Guys for fast food burgers, IMHO.

Not to mention the countless hallways and corridors, half of whose existence appears to be unknown to even Amtrak- during rushour, they can be crowded. I think its where the homeless people vacate to during rush hour. And yet... I know all of them. The station doesn't confuse me at all anymore.


----------



## manchacrr (Aug 10, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Also, as far as food goes, there is a Subway Restaurant in the station. It is immediately to the left as you enter the station.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 10, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Enjoying all the posts about the BEST, lets try the WORST that youve actually been to/seen?Beaumont,Texas does not count, has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK! :lol:
> 
> (a building in other words!LOL)
> 
> ...


Link to a picture of the Sanderson station. (This is a large file, so if you are on dial-up, forget about it!)


----------



## DET63 (Aug 10, 2009)

A rare view of an empty Penn Station.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Amtrak Station*

_*11 West Baltimore at the corner of Woodward in*_

_*Detroit's New Center Area*_
​

More info


----------



## espeefoamer (Aug 10, 2009)

Houston.It is a small cramped station,in a bad part of town,and it is under a freeway.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 10, 2009)

MattW said:


> Atlanta. Pitiful excuse for a city of our size. Horribly inefficient, tiny, underused, bad part of town, hard to get to.


The worst thing about it is the lack of decent parking. I would never try to wedge my car into that space directly in front, would go to the Masonic parking instead. As to "tiny", you do know the history,don't you?That it was never meant to be a major station, it was built merely as a suburban stop. Never meant for resaurants, flower stands,barber shops,etc.

As it turned out the only passenger trains left in ATL were using that brief suburban stop before heading to the Terminal Station(one of two stations downtown.) I think they could have done worse than having that ready-made facility turned into the main station, better that than an Amshack 30 miles away.Plus it is already sitting right on the main line, more so than the older large downtown stations did.

You have to give it credit for looking like a "real" railroad station, albeit very small.

With only two trains a day, it seems adequate to me.Keep in mind it used to serve about twelve trains a day in the mid 50's apparently well enough, keeping in mind that all twelve of those trains did their basic business downtown.

Believe it or not, it was spruced up a bit for the 1996 Olympic. Primarily the addition of that small park.

Not sure what you mean about it being a bad part of town. I know that motel across the connector has a bad reputation, maybe the neighborhood on Deering Road is not that nice, though I drive through it sometimes and it looks ok. Keep in mind the station is now considered to be in the lower edge of Buckhead, Atlanta's' old rich neighborhood. And of course it is mostly commercial, the city is full of places much much worse.

As for being hard to get to, I guess that is relative to where you live. You are never going to have maximum convenience for a city of this size. Of course my perception may be a bit blurred since I live only six blocks way.

Yes, of course I would welcome a downtown intermodal station.

Bottom Line: What I am trying to say is that what we are left with today is the result of the passenger train almost disappearing, I am glad we still have this little station. It is not like Amtrak (or the Southern Railroad before it) deliberately set out to, say,"Let's build the ugliest smallest most inconvenient station we possiby can!" On the contrary, we are left with what we have for the reasons noted above.

Do not hesitate to PM me if you want to know more about those twelve trains, the old stations their location of anything simiar.

Bill


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 10, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> For what it matters, NYP is just awesome. I love people.


I agree with the NYP people watching pleasures. You see everything there: the good, the bad, and the ugly (lots of ugly). Watching the human parade at Penn is the entertainment that makes hanging out for a train bearable.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe not the worst, but while we're talking about Amtrak stations disguised as bus stops...

1) Winnemucca, NV (follow the link)

http://jamesbrownontherails.blogspot.com/2...nemucca-nv.html

2) Rouses Point, NY; first stop for the Adirondack en route from Montréal to NYP. Welcome to the United States of America...


----------



## Upstate (Aug 10, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Not to mention the countless hallways and corridors, half of whose existence appears to be unknown to even Amtrak- during rushour, they can be crowded. I think its where the homeless people vacate to during rush hour. And yet... I know all of them. _The station doesn't confuse me at all anymore._


That is my big problem with it. Its very confusing to the traveler who occasional changes trains there. I have changed trains there four times and still have no clue as to how the layout works. Last time I was there I was coming in on an Empire Service and I think they pulled into a NJT platform so that really was a *** moment.

There is really nothing they can do to change NYP though. It is what it is by the virtue of its location and all they can do is put up signs and maps. I just try to keep my connections at WAS where I know where everything is since it is a simple station and it was my metro stop when I lived up there.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Aug 10, 2009)

NOL is not that bad. It has been spruced up some over the past few years. At least it has the Magnolia Room...could it be nicer? Sure...but, it's better than nothing. I think the seats in the main waiting room need to be replaced, but I think the number of them is more than sufficient....there's at least 80 seats on the Amtrak side. I'll put it this way, I've never had to wait for a seat to open, even on days when the trains go out with a heavy load. There's a Subway, BBQ place, and some vending machines in the terminal, plus a gift shop. Taxi's are readily available (and generally being ripped off is not a problem...it has never once happened to me or to anyone I know), and there's always a police presence in the station. In addition, keep in mind that Greyhound only has something like 8 buses a day out of NOL now...that's down significantly from what they had a few years back....so it's not like the station is overcrowded with Greyhound passengers. Overall, the station serves its purpose well, and it's in a convenient downtown location, just a few minutes ride from all major hotels/tourist areas.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Aug 10, 2009)

My vote for the worst:

Sanderson, TX. Looks like it used to be nice way back in the day...now, pretty terrible.

The old Jackson, MS station before it was renovated was pretty bad, as well.

I would say Beaumont but it doesn't have one...just the dreaded slab.


----------



## cpamtfan (Aug 10, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I love PSNY. It has a certain character to it. I mean it is both the busiest train station in the country- and probably, in terms of square footage, the largest homeless shelter in the world. And yet, of all the train stations I have been to in my life, I have to say that PSNY, Lorton auto Train, and Sanford Auto Train stand alone as places I have not been solicited. And the dining in Penn Station is pretty good in my opinion. Ever try Papaya down on the LIRR concourse? Their burgers are second to Five Guys for fast food burgers, IMHO.
> Not to mention the countless hallways and corridors, half of whose existence appears to be unknown to even Amtrak- during rushour, they can be crowded. I think its where the homeless people vacate to during rush hour. And yet... I know all of them. The station doesn't confuse me at all anymore.



Same for me. When I first went to NYP, I was logging way to many miles, but now I know every little nook and cranny of the station. If you really look at it from a different perspective, it isn't really hard. I've also done the same with WUS and GCT.

Now the worst station I've ever visited (and I haven't been to many) was probably Newark Penn. I just thought it need some work, but its got potential if they ever want to fix it!


----------



## had8ley (Aug 10, 2009)

cpamtfan said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I love PSNY. It has a certain character to it. I mean it is both the busiest train station in the country- and probably, in terms of square footage, the largest homeless shelter in the world. And yet, of all the train stations I have been to in my life, I have to say that PSNY, Lorton auto Train, and Sanford Auto Train stand alone as places I have not been solicited. And the dining in Penn Station is pretty good in my opinion. Ever try Papaya down on the LIRR concourse? Their burgers are second to Five Guys for fast food burgers, IMHO.
> ...


Newark is a palace compared to some of the stations in the south and the west...


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2009)

The worst stations are all the ones on the line between NOLA and JAX because they have NO TRAINS stopping!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 10, 2009)

DET63 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoying all the posts about the BEST, lets try the WORST that youve actually been to/seen?Beaumont,Texas does not count, has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK! :lol:
> ...


Either this pic is OLD or they have used stimulus funds to fix it up since I was there last month! :lol:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 10, 2009)

NativeSon5859 said:


> NOL is not that bad. It has been spruced up some over the past few years. At least it has the Magnolia Room...could it be nicer? Sure...but, it's better than nothing. I think the seats in the main waiting room need to be replaced, but I think the number of them is more than sufficient....there's at least 80 seats on the Amtrak side. I'll put it this way, I've never had to wait for a seat to open, even on days when the trains go out with a heavy load. There's a Subway, BBQ place, and some vending machines in the terminal, plus a gift shop. Taxi's are readily available (and generally being ripped off is not a problem...it has never once happened to me or to anyone I know), and there's always a police presence in the station. In addition, keep in mind that Greyhound only has something like 8 buses a day out of NOL now...that's down significantly from what they had a few years back....so it's not like the station is overcrowded with Greyhound passengers. Overall, the station serves its purpose well, and it's in a convenient downtown location, just a few minutes ride from all major hotels/tourist areas.


I agree the NOL station is not that bad, though it can seem raunchy at times, esp. the restrooms. I think it has been forgotten or not realized that the NOL station is actually RELATIVELY NEW, in railroad years, that is. It was built brand new in about 1954, a true "union" of various stations around the city. I was ten years old at the time and was very impressed.

So 1954 seems like a long time ago, well, it would be for highways and airports. But very few railroad stations have been built new since then at least for a city that size, not counting little amshacks.

You mention that Greyhound is down to eight buses a day. That is disturbing, not that I wish the pooch to "blossom and bloom" but I do not want the silver dog to go away altogether. It and the plane suit my needs on a very few rare occasions.

I am going to give a brief list of at least some of the direct service routes one could take out of New Orleans in the mid 50's. This is all very loose, very imcomplete, just to make it clear what a big deal it was.

Jackson,Memphis,St.Louis (branch off to), Chicago (present route)

Mobile, Montgomery,Birmingham,Nashville, Louisville, Cincinati

Evansville, St. Louis (branch off to), Chicago

Jacksonville (same as Sunset Limited route, if it ever happens again)

Dallas, Fort Worth

Mobile, Montgomery, Atlanta, WAS, NYC (former Crescent and Piedmont Limited)

Birmingham, Atlanta,WAS,NYC (train called the Crescent today, formerly called the Southerner)

Birmingham,Chattanooga,Knoxville,WAS, NYC (pre Amtrak train known as the Pelican)

Houston, Los Angeles (present route,largely,aside from Phoenix, etc)

Baton Rouge, Houston(different from above)

Fort Smith, Little Rock, Kansas City

Alexandria, Shreveport,Texarkana,Kansas City

and who knows what I am overlooking


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 10, 2009)

stntylr said:


> They tore down the old Amtrak station in Beaumont because homeless people had broken the doors and windows and were living in it.They are going to build a new station. The city had picked out a new much better location but they couldn't reach an agreement witht the host railroad. Since the station is to be paid for by stimulus funds they have a deadline to start construction so the new station will be at the same location as the old station.


Thats still a problem Stan as you know, The Location is as bad as no building!Perfect example of cooperation between politicians and

railroads,but then as you know Texas isnt known for their brillant or practical office holders and the UP is perhaps the most anti-Amtrak

Railroad ever!"Let them eat cake" seems to be the motto here! :blink:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 10, 2009)

DET63 said:


> A rare view of an empty Penn Station.


Re: empty NYP: Amazing!Must be a scene from one of those end of the world/evacuate NYC flicks or else a Mitt Romney

rally!Seriously,how does this happen???And a rose by any other name,its still basically a dump!

Re; Detroit pic: I have not been there in the daytime,always caught the Wolverine in the early AM to CHI or came in late

and the doors would be locked until just before train time, the staff there were the ones who advised tohave someone

waiting or else drop you off close to train time!I still find it small and cramped for a major city station, especially

when there are so many really beautiful and interesting buildings in Detroit including the old,falling apart station that was

mentioned in a previous post somewhere?? 

Re: Rouses Point,NY:welcome to USA indeed!Looks like the same architect who did the Sanderson Station!

The Nevada "station" must be great in the winter and the HOT! summers in Nevada, but it beats Beaumont!!!!!LOL


----------



## nferr (Aug 10, 2009)

NYP is not bad. Somebody mentioned seating - there's plenty of seating and you have to show an Amtrak ticket to get into the seating area. And there's plenty of food options too, plus newstands, so you can always pick up something to read. If you have time between trains you can always go out the main entrance and go up a block and visit the food court in the mall on Broadway. It's on the top floor of the mall and has a lot of options (I haven't been there in a few years so it's possible things are different). I do try to avoid the regular restrooms in Penn though, too many homeless in there. The Acela lounge is very decent and has it's own restrooms. Will be using that in October when I do my cross-country trip. Penn Station has been much improved from 20 years ago.


----------



## transit54 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haven't seen Port Kent, NY mentioned. Granted it's only seasonal. But still...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 10, 2009)

I think NYP is showing itself to be either a hate it or love it station. I'm not shocked. If you don't know it, you hate it. If you know it, you probably love it. I actually took the trouble to show somebody how to get from the 1/2/3 to NJ Transit's concourse once, because they were planning on using it a few days later.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Aug 10, 2009)

Some surprises in the list for me.

Sanderson, no surprise at all.

Harrisburg? Cleveland?

I've waited in both of these stations, and while neither is a monument on the par of Grand Central or Washington, one has to take into account that not every station can be this magnificent.

Harrisburg - right in the center of town with convenient intermodal connections, a rare historic train shed still in use, and perfectly decent shelter from the elements.

Cleveland - a rather easy reach by way of Light Rail, adequately sized for the traffic going through it, clean, with a respectable number of machines, and clean restrooms, no panhandling problems. I realize it isn't the terminal tower, but probably costs a fraction of what it would cost to operate trains in and out of there, which helps keep overall costs down.

There are lots of small stations out there that serve their communities rather well, where the handful to dozens of passengers have adequate, clean space to escape the elements while they await the arrival of the train. Greensboro, High Point, and Harrisburg come to mind as good examples of this.

As to the original topic, I don't seem to recall passing through any Amtrak Stations that were downright horrid - Durham was pretty sad being in a trailer, but happily that is no more. I would probably opine that Charlotte was the worst I've passed through: dismal, dowdy, and inconvenient to be a TERMINAL for a burgeoning metropolis - hopefully the Gateway station comes to be.

As far as "passings" go (seen from the train), the stations at Connellsville, Elizabethtown, as well as many of the tiny stops along the Western end of the Capitol Limited as well as much of the Cardinal route hardly look appealing.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 10, 2009)

Link to photo of Atlanta Amtrak station.

Well, compared to Sanderson, TX . . .

Speaking of which, here is a link to a picture of the town of Sanderson. Hard to believe such a highfalutin' town would have such a run-down station!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Aug 10, 2009)

Winter Park sucks in CO. You pretty much have a platform and then a building across the street where a homeless guy who was drunk as you-know-what (he had urinated his pants) was sitting. The place was an abandoned building with a crappy couch in it. The bum was taking the #6 and I literally had to help push him up into the train. If he was going any further than DEN, I don't think they would have let him board, also the #6 that night was 10 hours late. WIP is the worst in my book.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Beaumont, TX?


----------



## Todd L (Aug 10, 2009)

My son & I take the Silver Star from Tampa to Raleigh often.

There are some real contenders there...

Cary, NC (CYN)

Southern Pines, NC (SOP)

Hamlet, NC (HAM)

Camden, SC (CAM)

Denmark, SC (DNK)


----------



## TampAGS (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd have to say the Okeechobee, FL Station is pretty wretched.

 

It only consists of a covered bench, which is bad enough, but it sits adjacent to the old 1924 Seaboard Air Line station building, which is completely boarded up and looks about as well as you might expect a disused, boarded up, former rail depot to look. It still appears structurally sound, though, which just makes it all the more depressing that instead of a proper station, the only seating available to you is this modified bus-stop. Enjoy that oppressive south Florida heat and humidity while you wait! 

 

Though in terms of _form__er _stations, in Florida the title of worst would have to go the condemned former passenger depot at Sanford. It looks like it might have been bombed at some point in its history. They probably would have razed it by now, but I think everyone's too scared to go near it.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 11, 2009)

alanh said:


> BEN. This is from about 10 years ago, but I don't believe it's improved.


no when i took the train last year it was still like that when i looked out the train window. and whats wrong with the Detroit station. and don't say cause its in Detroit cause there are plenty of city's in other states that are just as bad if not worse. its a actual building with waiting area and shelter. and it is staffed.


----------



## tp49 (Aug 11, 2009)

Berkeley, CA hands down. Doesn't have a building at all and shelter is provided by the University Ave overpass. Up until a couple of years ago the platform wasn't even long enough to accommodate the entire train.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 11, 2009)

The Metropolitan said:


> Cleveland - a rather easy reach by way of Light Rail, adequately sized for the traffic going through it, clean, with a respectable number of machines, and clean restrooms, no panhandling problems. I realize it isn't the terminal tower, but probably costs a fraction of what it would cost to operate trains in and out of there, which helps keep overall costs down.


You're correct that Cleveland's Amtrak station is easy to reach via their Light Rail system, there is an official stop about a block away and one can request a flag stop right at the Amtrak station.

Unfortunately the LRT is largely useless to passengers trying to catch Amtrak trains, as it doesn't run at the hours that most of Amtrak's trains come calling. The only Amtrak train where light rail might remotely be useful for is the east bound Lake Shore, and then only for passengers arriving into CLE on the LSL. You could not use LRT if you were catching the LSL. And arriving passengers would still have to sit in the station for about an hour, assuming an on time arrival, before the first LRT train would roll by.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 11, 2009)

Let me add one other comment to this growing list of bad stations.

Thankfully at least several of those noted here are getting Stimulus monies to help improve them.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's a picture of the Amtrak station in Antioch, California, which is also the station for Pittsburg. It's basically just a covered shelter.

Antioch has about 100,000 people, while Pittsburg has about 60,000. Trains serving this station (4 in each direction) are on the _San Joaquins_ route.

Passengers traveling longer distances are more likely to go about 20 miles west and board at Martinez, which is a fully equipped and staffed station.


----------



## AAARGH! (Aug 11, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Here's a picture of the Amtrak station in Antioch, California, which is also the station for Pittsburg. It's basically just a covered shelter.
> Antioch has about 100,000 people, while Pittsburg has about 60,000. Trains serving this station (4 in each direction) are on the _San Joaquins_ route.
> 
> Passengers traveling longer distances are more likely to go about 20 miles west and board at Martinez, which is a fully equipped and staffed station.


The link did not work.


----------



## JayPea (Aug 11, 2009)

Granted my experience is limited, but I didn't think New Orleans was all that bad. I've seen worse. And after reading the history behind the Atlanta station, I understand more about it, but it seemed small inside to me.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 11, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of the Amtrak station in Antioch, California, which is also the station for Pittsburg. It's basically just a covered shelter.
> ...


Try this one


----------



## espeefoamer (Aug 11, 2009)

Some stations on the Pioneer route were simply a glassed in bench which had an automatic lock which was set to unlock 30 minutes beforethe trains arrrival,and lock 30 minutes after departure.No mention was ever made as to what was done when the Pioneer was 3 hours late into Pocatello in February when it was 15 dgrees and snowing heavily.  :angry:


----------



## DET63 (Aug 11, 2009)

espeefoamer said:


> Some stations on the Pioneer route were simply a glassed in bench which had an automatic lock which was set to unlock 30 minutes beforethe trains arrrival,and lock 30 minutes after departure.No mention was ever made as to what was done when the Pioneer was 3 hours late into Pocatello in February when it was 15 dgrees and snowing heavily.  :angry:


And people wonder why the train lost so much money.


----------



## had8ley (Aug 12, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Penn Station, New York in this category. What a dump that place is, and has been for as long as I can remember (and, yes, that includes the original Pennsylvania Station).
> NYP is a haphazardly arranged maze that is crowded, filthy, and even dangerous. It's had more unsuccessful facelifts than Joan Rivers. There are few places to sit, and if you find a seat, you will in short order be solicited by one or more of the local "characters" that inhabit the facility. Food options are basic, and most are not in the Amtrak portion of the station. Need to use the facilities? Oh boy, are you in for a treat. I shudder to think of the female perspective of that issue.
> 
> I have not been in any train station or airport in the world worse than Penn Station, New York. If someone has to frequent NYP on a regular basis, AGR Select+ with its Club Acela access would be worth its weight in gold.


Years ago the A/C went out in Penn Station as we were waiting on the Crescent when the Southern still ran it. The stench from the subway toilets permeated the entire station. Thank goodness we found a bar called the Iron Horse that had it's own A/C system. They did quite a business that 90 degree plus day. Every time I pass through NYP I mean to look; wonder if it is still there?


----------



## sunchaser (Aug 12, 2009)

Salt Lake City, Ut. The 'new' one is very small, ugly, needs to be fixed up bad inside. There are a couple of vending machines & bathrooms, the linoleum is a mess & bathroom fixtures are damaged too. It looks like a glorified bus stop inside. Which is weird, since SLC prides itself on preserving old buildings & keeping the city overall fairly clean.

Wish they would convert the 'old ones' back to train stations.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 12, 2009)

I think that 10% of the stations are beautiful, 10% are lousy, and 80% are adequate.

Of the 80%, there are big and historical, yet uncomfortable (ie: NYP which I wouldn't necessarily call "worst"); there are funtional, clean, and modern (like most of North Carolina), and there are "adequate" (mostly built by the hosts pre-1971 and forgotten since).

The "Worst" would be like the shack listed above. It would include Jessup, GA and Mineola, TX. It would NOT necessarily include Williams because despite the lack of a station, there is NO lack of attention to the traveller.

Municipalities need to understand the benefit of Amtrak. But Amtrak is a funny thing for most towns to invest in. Take into consideration a post I made last year some time. Brunswick built a BEAUTIFUL terminal at Golden Isles. But their passenger count is only around 10,000 per year. Savannah gets more traffic than that at their Amtrak station, yet its woefully rusted out and there is no service to get into town except for a couple of shady cabbies.

But Amtrak needs to respect cities that DO build a facility and pay them rent. Its a win win win for everyone - Amtrak's image, City's reputation, and passengers comfort and safety.


----------



## wrjensen (Aug 12, 2009)

DET63 said:


> *Amtrak Station*
> 
> _*11 West Baltimore at the corner of Woodward in*_
> 
> ...


I thought that it was my bank, no wonder I could not get any money out of the ATM it just gave me tickets to Chicago.


----------



## had8ley (Aug 12, 2009)

JayPea said:


> Granted my experience is limited, but I didn't think New Orleans was all that bad. I've seen worse. And after reading the history behind the Atlanta station, I understand more about it, but it seemed small inside to me.


The infamous rest rooms (or should I say homeless shower bath rooms) are presently closed and under renovation. They have parked trailers at either end of the station that are clean, well air conditioned and you don't have to worry about losing your wallet or your life just to use the facilities. The Amtrak ticket agent on duty quipped, "Yeah, they are going to take until after the first of the year to re-build those holes just so the same characters can ruin them again." I liked the trailers a LOT better...


----------



## stntylr (Aug 12, 2009)

VentureForth said:


> The "Worst" would be like the shack listed above. It would include Jessup, GA and Mineola, TX. It would NOT necessarily include Williams because despite the lack of a station, there is NO lack of attention to the traveller.
> But Amtrak needs to respect cities that DO build a facility and pay them rent. Its a win win win for everyone - Amtrak's image, City's reputation, and passengers comfort and safety.


Mineola, TX built a new station a couple of years ago.

Take a look.


----------



## espeefoamer (Aug 12, 2009)

Way back in 1979,I was in Ogden station to catch the then brand new Desert Wind. Due to some special occasion,the entire waiting room was closed off and a rock band was playing.VERY loudly. A small corridor was roped off for passengers to get from the front door to the ticket window.  :angry:


----------



## Gord (Aug 12, 2009)

espeefoamer said:


> Way back in 1979,I was in Ogden station to catch the then brand new Desert Wind. Due to some special occasion,the entire waiting room was closed off and a rock band was playing.VERY loudly. A small corridor was roped off for passengers to get from the front door to the ticket window.  :angry:


And further back in 1976, during the famous "big snow" I arrived at the once magnifcent Buffalo Central Terminal to await the LSL east to Worcester. By that time, much of the building was sectioned off with plywood walls and was all but abandoned. Janitor's buckets to catch drips from the leaking cathedral ceiling were numerous as were various undesireables.

That night, the LSL was many hours late and I ended up "sleeping" with one eye open on a wooden bench. I vaguley recall a snowplow, perhaps a rotary, working the yard which was buried in 3 or more feet of snow and watching an E-8 pull int the station with wool socks tied on over the horns to keep blowing snow out. It was a long wait but people actually died in their cars during the storm and planes were grounded. Amtrak was the only thing moving. I sure was happy to get into that Budd roomette!

BCT is an even sadder sight today.

Gord


----------



## p&sr (Aug 12, 2009)

Acela150 said:


> I'm going with:SAN...
> 
> Those are just a few. I could name a lot of them that are just plain awful!


What do you have against San Diego? The historic Santa Fe Depot there is absolutely gorgeous... like a miniature of LAX Union Station, but without the crowds and not at all run-down. Great location, too! Right downtown, close to the waterfront, and right on the Light Rail Line. Food and Travel Information available, fully staffed plus Baggage Service. Beautiful crafted wood and tile-work, and pleasant gardens with a fountain in the Courtyard. Everything you could want in a Train Station!


----------



## greatcats (Aug 13, 2009)

p&sr said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going with:SAN...
> ...


I agree. I was in San Diego and took the train to Fullerton earlier this eyar and it is indeed quite beautiful. Why one could call that a bad station is beyond me. On the subject of adequate stations, I will mention Flagstaff, AZ. The building is in good shape, but is mostly a Visitor Center, and in my opinion the waiting room is too small and cramped. Otherwise, it is fine, and I always had helpful service from the ticket agents who work there.


----------



## JSmith (Aug 13, 2009)

Gord said:


> BCT is an even sadder sight today.


In the sense that it is not a working train station, yes. But the deterioration has been arrested, the building is secured against vandals and the weather, and it is a functioning event venue. Last month it hosted a classic car show, earlier this month was the "Blues, Brews, and BBQ" fest, and in a couple of weeks is the annual train show. Later next month is Oktoberfest.

So there is a long uphill climb ahead, but Buffalo Central Terminal is alive and getting better. It *is* a sad sight after its former grandeur, but too many people think the building is "abandoned" or "derelict" and that's simply not the case at all!


----------



## DET63 (Aug 13, 2009)

stntylr said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > The "Worst" would be like the shack listed above. It would include Jessup, GA and Mineola, TX. It would NOT necessarily include Williams because despite the lack of a station, there is NO lack of attention to the traveller.
> ...


It looks like a small-town train station, yet is clean and modern. Other towns with (or wanting) Amtrak service should follow Mineola's example.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 13, 2009)

DET63 said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> > VentureForth said:
> ...


Reading through the information, it looks like it took nearly 10 years for Mineola to fulfill its promise in restoring the Mineola station. It was supposedly a condition for Amtrak to stop there before getting to Dallas...

Looks a lot nicer than the last time I was there!


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 13, 2009)

VentureForth said:


> Municipalities need to understand the benefit of Amtrak. But Amtrak is a funny thing for most towns to invest in. Take into consideration a post I made last year some time. Brunswick built a BEAUTIFUL terminal at Golden Isles. But their passenger count is only around 10,000 per year. Savannah gets more traffic than that at their Amtrak station, yet its woefully rusted out and there is no service to get into town except for a couple of shady cabbies.


The aforementioned post.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 13, 2009)

VentureForth said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > Municipalities need to understand the benefit of Amtrak. But Amtrak is a funny thing for most towns to invest in. Take into consideration a post I made last year some time. Brunswick built a BEAUTIFUL terminal at Golden Isles. But their passenger count is only around 10,000 per year. Savannah gets more traffic than that at their Amtrak station, yet its woefully rusted out and there is no service to get into town except for a couple of shady cabbies.
> ...


10,000/365=27.4 pax/day

Not a lot of people, but possibly still a good number, depending on the number of trains that stop there.


----------



## steamer (Aug 13, 2009)

Elyria Ohio (ELY) is the worst I've seen. Waiting for the LSL at 4 AM on a cold winter night is not fun. The "station" looks to be an old modular office trailer, complete with holes in the interior walls, collapsing ceiling and broken toilets. No sign of any security, but a working pay phone which you might be able to use after being mugged! Amtrak and Elyria should be ashamed.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 13, 2009)

steamer said:


> Elyria Ohio (ELY) is the worst I've seen. Waiting for the LSL at 4 AM on a cold winter night is not fun. The "station" looks to be an old modular office trailer, complete with holes in the interior walls, collapsing ceiling and broken toilets. No sign of any security, but a working pay phone which you might be able to use after being mugged! Amtrak and Elyria should be ashamed.


You should be so lucky to have bathrooms. In ALC people have resorted to using empty oil drums.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 13, 2009)

steamer said:


> Elyria Ohio (ELY) is the worst I've seen. Waiting for the LSL at 4 AM on a cold winter night is not fun. The "station" looks to be an old modular office trailer, complete with holes in the interior walls, collapsing ceiling and broken toilets. No sign of any security, but a working pay phone which you might be able to use after being mugged! Amtrak and Elyria should be ashamed.


Here's a pic of the Elyria toolshed station:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 13, 2009)

ELY is quite lucky.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 13, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> steamer said:
> 
> 
> > Elyria Ohio (ELY) is the worst I've seen. Waiting for the LSL at 4 AM on a cold winter night is not fun. The "station" looks to be an old modular office trailer, complete with holes in the interior walls, collapsing ceiling and broken toilets. No sign of any security, but a working pay phone which you might be able to use after being mugged! Amtrak and Elyria should be ashamed.
> ...


Know it doesnt count(my rules) but they use the ground in Beaumont!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: (an old southern tradition!!!)


----------



## DET63 (Aug 13, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> steamer said:
> 
> 
> > Elyria Ohio (ELY) is the worst I've seen. Waiting for the LSL at 4 AM on a cold winter night is not fun. The "station" looks to be an old modular office trailer, complete with holes in the interior walls, collapsing ceiling and broken toilets. No sign of any security, but a working pay phone which you might be able to use after being mugged! Amtrak and Elyria should be ashamed.
> ...


Beautiful Amtrak in Alliance Ohio


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 13, 2009)

DET63 said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > steamer said:
> ...


Bar the fact that Amtrak only calls between 1:30 and 3:30 AM... and that in thw winter the snow can reach two feet and its a nightmare.

And that caption is misleading, those aren't outhouses. (We wish they were)... it's just a pexi-glass shelter.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 13, 2009)

DET63 said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > steamer said:
> ...


Here's what it looks like from the shelter at the actual time the CL rolls in in Jan...

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh5/ncc...nt=DSCN0247.jpg


----------



## Nickrapak (Aug 14, 2009)

Tyrone, PA has to be the most idiotic station arrangement. They built a brand new facility on the same property as the old bus shelter, to be used as a train station. Instead, the station is now a museum, and the bus shelter is still the "station".


----------



## Acela2172 (Aug 14, 2009)

Out of all Amtrak stations Ive been to I like 30th street station in Philadelphia. Union Station in DC. Its always crowded. Baltimores Penn Station is okay. Ive been in Harrisburg PAs Amtrak station but didnt board out of Harrisburg. And Lancaster Amtrak station. There is no Air Conditioning in the building. Its cooler to wait on the platform then in the station.


----------



## the Other Mike (Aug 14, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Enjoying all the posts about the BEST, lets try the WORST that youve actually been to/seen?Beaumont,Texas does not count, has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK! :lol:
> 
> (a building in other words!LOL)
> 
> ...



Ahhh to leave Beaumont out isn't fair. At night, everyone taking a smoke and looking around usually sees the streetlight making a reflection through the window of thet creepy vine covered shack to the west. Ssomeone always wispers " look, theres someone in there" and all newbies get creeped out and start edging back towards the train.

Man, if I owned that shack I would have fun with a fake face looking out the window or something. And think of Halloween night !


----------



## NETrainfan (Aug 15, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Enjoying all the posts about the BEST, lets try the WORST that youve actually been to/seen?Beaumont,Texas does not count, has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK! :lol:
> 
> (a building in other words!LOL)
> 
> ...


NYP is the worst station we have been to- we prefer Washington D.C.- and will spend more time on the train to avoid NYP, if possible.


----------



## NETrainfan (Aug 15, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Penn Station, New York in this category. What a dump that place is, and has been for as long as I can remember (and, yes, that includes the original Pennsylvania Station).
> NYP is a haphazardly arranged maze that is crowded, filthy, and even dangerous. It's had more unsuccessful facelifts than Joan Rivers. There are few places to sit, and if you find a seat, you will in short order be solicited by one or more of the local "characters" that inhabit the facility. Food options are basic, and most are not in the Amtrak portion of the station. Need to use the facilities? Oh boy, are you in for a treat. I shudder to think of the female perspective of that issue.
> 
> I have not been in any train station or airport in the world worse than Penn Station, New York. If someone has to frequent NYP on a regular basis, AGR Select+ with its Club Acela access would be worth its weight in gold.



Penn Station is our least favorite of the many stations we've stopped at. That's why Lamy, N.M. is a favorite- it's so small and negotiable! (In reality, we're fans of Boston's South Station- not only because we're from New England, but because it is fairly good for a big station.)


----------



## NETrainfan (Aug 15, 2009)

alanh said:


> BEN. This is from about 10 years ago, but I don't believe it's improved.


Wow! Could it be any smaller?


----------



## bretton88 (Aug 15, 2009)

NETrainfan said:


> alanh said:
> 
> 
> > BEN. This is from about 10 years ago, but I don't believe it's improved.
> ...


Thats a flag stop, so It really doesn't need any services, just a roof to shelter maybe 10 or 20 people a month. Its also in the desert, so not much shelter needed there.


----------



## NETrainfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Upstate said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention the countless hallways and corridors, half of whose existence appears to be unknown to even Amtrak- during rushour, they can be crowded. I think its where the homeless people vacate to during rush hour. And yet... I know all of them. _The station doesn't confuse me at all anymore._
> ...



We have negotiated Washington D.C., Chicago, and L.A. Amtrak stations with ease compared to NYP. It is confusing to some-good to know some like it and can get around without falling down the escalators with the push and shove!


----------



## alanh (Aug 15, 2009)

bretton88 said:


> Thats a flag stop, so It really doesn't need any services, just a roof to shelter maybe 10 or 20 people a month. Its also in the desert, so not much shelter needed there.


There were 1,064 passengers in 2008, which is an average of 3.5 per train (six trains a week). For what it's worth, whenever I've been on the SL/TE, we've always stopped at BEN and LDB. Lordsburg is just 393 for the year.

Benson has a replica train station nearby, but it's only used as a visitors center. It's not open when the trains arrive/depart.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 15, 2009)

alanh said:


> bretton88 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a flag stop, so It really doesn't need any services, just a roof to shelter maybe 10 or 20 people a month. Its also in the desert, so not much shelter needed there.
> ...


Is this the "replica train station"?


----------



## singwith (Aug 15, 2009)

Palm Springs, CA - It's pretty bad. it located in the middle of nowhere. (I have seen)

Maricopa, AZ - no connection to Phenix, AZ. (I have not seen but I heard it's bad.)


----------



## alanh (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, that's the visitor's center. There are some covered chairs on the other side of the center. The original station was torn down in the 1970s.

I haven't been inside it yet, but the Maricopa station is a prefab building. There's also an old dome car on static display. I believe that was used initially as a station building, but it was probably too cramped.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 16, 2009)

singwith said:


> Palm Springs, CA - It's pretty bad. it located in the middle of nowhere. (I have seen)








Palm Springs Amtrak station (sometimes called North Palm Springs).



> Maricopa, AZ - no connection to Phenix, AZ. (I have not seen but I heard it's bad.)


Link to photo of Maricopa station and dome car (a bit large, so I'm just creating a link to it for the benefit of those on dial-up or other slow connections).


----------



## espeefoamer (Aug 16, 2009)

The Palm Springs station is miles out of town. The timetable doesn't mention a bus connection.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 16, 2009)

i was there the station looks like those shower houses you see at a public beach.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 16, 2009)

Posting and bloggin is one thing, just curious though. How many of our posters have actually taken the time to DO something about the AmShack or even deteriorated station in their town. I'm DEF not preaching, cause it's been YEARS since I did anything, but I've seen some pretty impressive "re-habs"/improvements that local civic leaders/fans/citizens have done participated in. Problem is there is just soooooooo many candidates (small town usually) to "fix".....


----------



## Everydaymatters (Aug 16, 2009)

While the closed train station at Kingman, AZ looks nice, I really wish someone would take pictures of the storefront that's used as a waiting room. No - it's not in the old Amtrak station. It's in an old storefront about 1/2 a block from the tracks. Chairs falling apart, one dirty washroom with a lock that doesn't work, the whole building should have been torn down years ago. It's filthy and disgusting. An Amshack would be a tremendous improvement.


----------



## bretton88 (Aug 16, 2009)

Everydaymatters said:


> While the closed train station at Kingman, AZ looks nice, I really wish someone would take pictures of the storefront that's used as a waiting room. No - it's not in the old Amtrak station. It's in an old storefront about 1/2 a block from the tracks. Chairs falling apart, one dirty washroom with a lock that doesn't work, the whole building should have been torn down years ago. It's filthy and disgusting. An Amshack would be a tremendous improvement.


Ouch, its bad when you say an amshack is an improvement.


----------



## greatcats (Aug 16, 2009)

Everydaymatters said:


> While the closed train station at Kingman, AZ looks nice, I really wish someone would take pictures of the storefront that's used as a waiting room. No - it's not in the old Amtrak station. It's in an old storefront about 1/2 a block from the tracks. Chairs falling apart, one dirty washroom with a lock that doesn't work, the whole building should have been torn down years ago. It's filthy and disgusting. An Amshack would be a tremendous improvement.


When I have looked in at Kingman during the past few years, it was dingy and nothing to rave about, but looked halfway decent. It would be far better to have the old station reopened, but who knows. I have been less than impresed by what I have seen at Needles, an outfoor waiting area next to the UP office. I don't like Needles, period - Kingman is a fairly nice town.


----------



## espeefoamer (Aug 16, 2009)

Fullerton CA has a nice building,but lately, the benches have ben overrun by people who live at the station. They lay down a few old blankets and sleep on the benches. They have their belongings wrapped up in plastic bags and drink out of bottles wrapped up in paper bags. There is no place for passengers to wait for trains. This includes #4.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 16, 2009)

espeefoamer said:


> Fullerton CA has a nice building,but lately, the benches have ben overrun by people who live at the station. They lay down a few old blankets and sleep on the benches. They have their belongings wrapped up in plastic bags and drink out of bottles wrapped up in paper bags. There is no place for passengers to wait for trains. This includes #4.


I was there last month during day hours, want to bad, but bet things change every day.

Aloha


----------



## DET63 (Aug 17, 2009)

Everydaymatters said:


> While the closed train station at Kingman, AZ looks nice, I really wish someone would take pictures of the storefront that's used as a waiting room. No - it's not in the old Amtrak station. It's in an old storefront about 1/2 a block from the tracks. Chairs falling apart, one dirty washroom with a lock that doesn't work, the whole building should have been torn down years ago. It's filthy and disgusting. An Amshack would be a tremendous improvement.


Pic of the old station (a bit large)


----------



## alanh (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a picture of the old Kingman station and the current storefront waiting room.


----------



## Gord (Aug 17, 2009)

JSmith said:


> Gord said:
> 
> 
> > BCT is an even sadder sight today.
> ...


Great to hear that it's getting some attention. I was basing my impression on how it looks as seen from the train, not a pretty sight, abandoned platforms, canopies, express sheds...


----------



## Everydaymatters (Aug 17, 2009)

alanh said:


> Here's a picture of the old Kingman station and the current storefront waiting room.


It looks like they've beautified the outside of the current waiting room. Did you see the inside?


----------



## alanh (Aug 17, 2009)

That's just from the http://www.greatamericanstations.org website -- I haven't been there personally.


----------



## PaulM (Aug 18, 2009)

RailFanLNK said:


> Winter Park sucks in CO. You pretty much have a platform and then a building across the street -where a homeless guy ... The place was an abandoned building with a crappy couch in it. WIP is the worst in my book.


I think you let the bum, not to mention the UP, influenced your opinion of WIP. Sure the waiting room is across the street; but it is much closer to where you board the train than a lot of other stations; DEN for sleeping care passengers comes to mind.

The building where the waiting room is located is abandoned only in the sense that your house is abandoned when no one is home. The word that comes to mind to describe the sofas is homey. After all how many stations have sofas and easy chairs. Also there is a nice western style bar and grill only a short block away.

The lack on an agent and baggage service is a problem, but you can say that about too many stations.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not sure how recent this photo is of Madera, Ca. MDR

http://img.groundspeak.com/waymarking/bd73...71685084126.JPG

(edit: the image size was way too huge for a post)


----------



## alanh (Aug 18, 2009)

I found these pictures of Fulton, KY (City of New Orleans).


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 18, 2009)

alanh said:


> I found these pictures of Fulton, KY (City of New Orleans).


I like that the interior is a time warp from 1970s in there, with those bucket chairs and the orange lounge chair.


----------



## wrjensen (Aug 18, 2009)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> I'm not sure how recent this photo is of Madera, Ca. MDR
> http://img.groundspeak.com/waymarking/bd73...71685084126.JPG
> 
> (edit: the image size was way too huge for a post)


But they at least provide bag cart there. I wonder if it a new ad deal with safeway


----------



## jmbgeg (Aug 19, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Enjoying all the posts about the BEST, lets try the WORST that youve actually been to/seen?Beaumont,Texas does not count, has to be a station that is an actual stop/used by AMTRAK! :lol:
> 
> (a building in other words!LOL)
> 
> ...


Anybody been to Kingman, AZ. Stopped and departed their once via the SWC getting to a Las Vegas Thruway connection. Pretty sad station.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 19, 2009)

I gotta vote for Madera, CA. ANY "station" without a roof is A-OK # 1 Bad in my book. That made me laff out loud.........


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 19, 2009)

rrdude said:


> I gotta vote for Madera, CA. ANY "station" without a roof is A-OK # 1 Bad in my book. That made me laff out loud.........


you know it used to have a bus shelter type structure back in 2001 but it was removed.

http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/madera.htm


----------



## DET63 (Aug 19, 2009)

alanh said:


> I found these pictures of Fulton, KY (City of New Orleans).


Is that a redneck/trailer trash train station?


----------



## espeefoamer (Aug 20, 2009)

DET63 said:


> alanh said:
> 
> 
> > I found these pictures of Fulton, KY (City of New Orleans).
> ...


It's a tornado magnet. h34r:


----------



## transit54 (Aug 20, 2009)

DET63 said:


> singwith said:
> 
> 
> > Palm Springs, CA - It's pretty bad. it located in the middle of nowhere. (I have seen)
> ...


The only thing with Palm Springs, though, is that it's in the middle of a field of wind turbines, which I thought was very cool. This is the view opposite the picture above. And since there was absolutely nothing around it, I bet it's pretty safe. IMO, Amtrak has worse.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 20, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta vote for Madera, CA. ANY "station" without a roof is A-OK # 1 Bad in my book. That made me laff out loud.........
> ...


Removed, stolen, or . . . blown away?


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 21, 2009)

VentureForth said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Say what you will about the Palm Springs station. That shelter is not going to blow away.


----------



## amtrak_russ (Aug 21, 2009)

This site has pictures of every current amtrak station on the system excluding bus stops!!!

Amtrak stations


----------



## DET63 (Aug 23, 2009)

amtrak_russ said:


> This site has pictures of every current amtrak station on the system excluding bus stops!!!Amtrak stations








"Future historic"?

"We'll have a historic train station here. . . once we get it it built!"

Well, here's the more-or-less official explanation:



> The Oregon City Amtrak train Station (ORC) finally opened in April 2004 to much fanfare. True, there is not much there--just a waiting place and platform, but it is functional and is the 10-year dream of the city and region. Eventually, the city hopes to move the original SP station (which is presently used for offices) to the site to be used once again as the city's train station.


----------

